# Anal pain from diarrhea



## starrykitten

Hi all--I just joined this forum to get some advice on this. I suffer from IBS and I'm in the middle of a flare-up (caused mostly by stress). I am on a number of meds for depression and anxiety, but nothing for IBS. I haven't even tried anything OTC.My worst problem lately is that I am having such frequent diarrhea that my anus is constantly in terrible pain, so much so that walking and even finding a comfortable sitting position are both very painful. I can use vaseline after the fact for some relief, but it doesn't help much. Is there anything I can do to help prevent this? Anything to use afterwards that helps more than vaseline?Thank you!


----------



## BQ

So get some imodium to slow the D down and also use any product (cream or ointments) you see for preventing and healing like a diaper rash. Some folks swear by Aquaphor, or Desitin.. or A&D ointment... etc....Also use flushable wipes and pat dry then apply the cream/oinment etc...


----------



## starrykitten

BQ said:


> So get some imodium to slow the D down and also use any product (cream or ointments) you see for preventing and healing like a diaper rash. Some folks swear by Aquaphor, or Desitin.. or A&D ointment... etc....Also use flushable wipes and pat dry then apply the cream/oinment etc...


Thank you! Never thought about using diaper cream.


----------



## BQ

Also use the imodium! Or try Calcium carbonate suplements. See the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread pinned above us here for more info.


----------



## Trudyg

You can try a sitz bath, too. Not too expensive, around $15. Helps w/ hemi's, too.


----------



## madkramer

starrykitten said:


> Hi all--I just joined this forum to get some advice on this. I suffer from IBS and I'm in the middle of a flare-up (caused mostly by stress). I am on a number of meds for depression and anxiety, but nothing for IBS. I haven't even tried anything OTC.My worst problem lately is that I am having such frequent diarrhea that my anus is constantly in terrible pain, so much so that walking and even finding a comfortable sitting position are both very painful. I can use vaseline after the fact for some relief, but it doesn't help much. Is there anything I can do to help prevent this? Anything to use afterwards that helps more than vaseline?Thank you!


So sorry to hear what you're going thru. I totally understand. I use Triple Paste. It is advertised and listed on package that it is for diaper rash. You can also use it in the vaginal area if there is irritation there from the diarrhea episodes, etc. I found this product when my daughter was a baby/toddler, and it helped her so much during any diarrhea episodes. I even discussed it with my dermatologist and gynecologist. My daughter (now 13) and I still use it now. You may think it is expensive, but you only need a thin layer. I think it is best to put it on at night so it can help heal overnight when you (hopefully) aren't going to the bathroom and constantly wiping. But please check with your doctor(s) before your use. Triple Paste comes in a tube and also a tub. The tub is probably the better buy, but I don't like this big tub that you constantly stick your fingers in -- thinking of germs --- so I prefer the tube so I can squeeze out just the amount I need without touching the rest of it. Before I discovered Triple Paste, I was using Desitin on my young daughter. This is the 2nd thing I would recommend if you don't want to or can't get the Triple Paste. Desitin is also advertised as a diaper rash product. Again, I would buy a tube to squeeze just the amount you need. Let me know if you try either of these and what you think. I wish you the best.


----------



## starrykitten

madkramer said:


> So sorry to hear what you're going thru. I totally understand. I use Triple Paste. It is advertised and listed on package that it is for diaper rash. You can also use it in the vaginal area if there is irritation there from the diarrhea episodes, etc. I found this product when my daughter was a baby/toddler, and it helped her so much during any diarrhea episodes. I even discussed it with my dermatologist and gynecologist. My daughter (now 13) and I still use it now. You may think it is expensive, but you only need a thin layer. I think it is best to put it on at night so it can help heal overnight when you (hopefully) aren't going to the bathroom and constantly wiping. But please check with your doctor(s) before your use. Triple Paste comes in a tube and also a tub. The tub is probably the better buy, but I don't like this big tub that you constantly stick your fingers in -- thinking of germs --- so I prefer the tube so I can squeeze out just the amount I need without touching the rest of it. Before I discovered Triple Paste, I was using Desitin on my young daughter. This is the 2nd thing I would recommend if you don't want to or can't get the Triple Paste. Desitin is also advertised as a diaper rash product. Again, I would buy a tube to squeeze just the amount you need. Let me know if you try either of these and what you think. I wish you the best.


Thank you! This is such an embarrassing and painful problem; I'm glad to hear of a remedy!


----------

